# YGM 3 for $300



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Log into Facebook


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

You guys remember fogdart had one for sale here around $275 like 8 months ago? And it sat there like it had "Line 6 Spyder" written on it? Crazy how a year made traynors skyrocket. But I guess everything has skyrocketed in price lately


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Mikev7305 said:


> You guys remember fogdart had one for sale here around $275 like 8 months ago? And it sat there like it had "Line 6 Spyder" written on it? Crazy how a year made traynors skyrocket. But I guess everything has skyrocketed in price lately



Don't remember that at all.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

BGood said:


> View attachment 382645​
> Log into Facebook



Shit, I'd be all over that if it were local.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mikev7305 said:


> You guys remember fogdart had one for sale here around $275 like 8 months ago? And it sat there like it had "Line 6 Spyder" written on it? Crazy how a year made traynors skyrocket. But I guess everything has skyrocketed in price lately


Looking back a little farther than a year, back to when these were being made originally, Traynor was seen by many to be a cheapo brand. They were great amps then and they still are, but brand snobbery really held them back....until recently.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Looking back a little farther than a year, back to when these were being made originally, Traynor was seen by many to be a cheapo brand. They were great amps then and they still are, but brand snobbery really held them back....until recently.


Prices started going up a decade ago.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> Prices started going up a decade ago.


Yes you're probably right, maybe even longer ago than that. 

But when they were being made, lots of people turned their noses up at them.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Mikev7305 said:


> You guys remember fogdart had one for sale here around $275 like 8 months ago? And it sat there like it had "Line 6 Spyder" written on it? Crazy how a year made traynors skyrocket. But I guess everything has skyrocketed in price lately


Are you saying that $300 is too expensive for this amp ?


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

BGood said:


> Are you saying that $300 is too expensive for this amp ?


No I think it's very low. That's a wicked deal. I had the same amp not long ago and I stupidly got rid of it. I was more aiming at the fact that finally people have realized how good they are. The $275 amp here a while back was very confusing to me as well


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Mikev7305 said:


> No I think it's very low. That's a wicked deal. I had the same amp not long ago and I stupidly got rid of it. I was more aiming at the fact that finally people have realized how good they are. The $275 amp here a while back was very confusing to me as well


I was almost tempted, but after having played a YCV20WR for a year and changing tubes trying to find my tone in it, I'm kind of disenchanted with Traynor. OD is too fuzzy, too square for my taste. 

That and the fact that I just bought a Marshall Origin 20


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

BGood said:


> I was almost tempted, but after having played a YCV20WR for a year and changing tubes trying to find my tone in it, I'm kind of disenchanted with Traynor. OD is too fuzzy, too square for my taste.



You can't compare a vintage (or reissue) YGM-3 to a YCV20WR. They have nothing in common except the brand name. That would be like comparing your Origin to an original JTM45.

The YGM is just better in every way.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

colchar said:


> You can't compare a vintage (or reissue) YGM-3 to a YCV20WR. They have nothing in common except the brand name. That would be like comparing your Origin to an original JTM45.
> 
> The YGM is just better in every way.


Agreed (own both)


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

The YGM3 was always my favourite of the Traynors. I noticed that the prices started going up pretty steadily in the mid 90s as the word got out on the UseNet groups (particularly alt.guitar.amps). Before that, you could sometimes find them for $50 - $75


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Scottone said:


> The YGM3 was always my favourite of the Traynors. I noticed that the prices started going up pretty steadily in the mid 90s as the word got out on the UseNet groups (particularly alt.guitar.amps). Before that, you could sometimes find them for $50 - $75



I am extremely happy with the YGM-3 reissue I recently picked up. Loud as hell for home use, but I love it nonetheless.

If the one pictured in the OP of this thread was closer, or I knew someone in Montreal who could snag this for me, I'd own it too.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

BGood said:


> I was almost tempted, but after having played a YCV20WR for a year and changing tubes trying to find my tone in it, I'm kind of disenchanted with Traynor. OD is too fuzzy, too square for my taste.
> 
> That and the fact that I just bought a Marshall Origin 20



YGM3 is a totally different animal
Please re-consider your disenchantment


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Markus 1 said:


> YGM3 is a totally different animal
> Please re-consider your disenchantment


I get that now, but that one is long gone. Don't think I'll see another one at that price for a long while.

But I'm pretty happy with my Egnater Rebel 30H, the recently acquired Origin and a couple of Fender Super Champ XD. So my amp GAS is presently at an all time low.


----------

